# Joining the ranks



## Tim G (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey guys,

I'm Tim and I'm a martial artist from the Netherlands. I'm a Vovinam-instructor, and have also tried my hand at Kung Fu, Muay Thai, MMA, Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, Judo and Capoeira. I like to mix things up .

Pleasure to meet you all. Hope to get to know you better.

Best,
Tim


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome to MT. What's Vovinam?


----------



## seasoned (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey Tim, thanks for "joining the ranks". You seem well rounded and have much to offer. There are many good people here, move around the site and get involved.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome from one Tim to another. Some skill set you have there. Look forward to you sharing the knowledge


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 1, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> Welcome to MT. What's Vovinam?



Clicky


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 1, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Clicky



My Google-Fu is strong... I was just hoping he'd tell us more about his own training and experience. Not something we're going to get from Wiki.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 1, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> My Google-Fu is strong... I was just hoping he'd tell us more about his own training and experience. Not something we're going to get from Wiki.



Cool beans. Google-Fu, mind if I nick that one, sounds cool


----------



## sfs982000 (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!


----------



## Takai (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome to MT


----------



## K-man (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome! Like the others, I will look forward to hearing of your training in Vovinam. Until you posted I had never come across it.
:asian:


----------



## Mauthos (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello and welcome


----------



## MJS (Mar 3, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 3, 2014)

Tim G said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm Tim and I'm a martial artist from the Netherlands. I'm a Vovinam-instructor, and have also tried my hand at Kung Fu, Muay Thai, MMA, Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, Judo and Capoeira. I like to mix things up .
> 
> ...



Greetings! What kind of kung fu did you study?


----------

